
The Lazy Man's Guide to Losing Fat and Building Muscle - CraneWorm
https://www.lifehacker.com.au/2018/05/how-to-pack-on-muscle-and-lose-fat-with-minimal-effort/
======
tehcyse
It's only a guide to make you eat healthy and not a good one: the astounding
amount of protein is just too much and unnecessary. Protein won't make you
strong, exercise will.

The basics of eating healthy is simple. I don't get why there are some many
discussion about it?

Here's what you can read everywhere (but with different packaging):

Eat mainly whole food (vegetables, fruits, whole grains, beans and peas), with
small amounts of high quality vegetable oils (olive, avocado, ...), meat/fish
(not only muscles but also giblets), dairy.

Eat a lot of different things but don't over-eat.

Avoid refined or processed foods.

Then if you have issues with specific group of food (meat for example, or
grain or dairy), do your best to replace it with something similar.

Physical activity is needed to be healthy. You can go for a 30 minute walk;
that's a simple and effective way to be started.

Then you can find a activity/sport you really like - this is better than
"forcing" you to do swimming or whatever, because if you like it, it'll become
a good habit.

Finally, make sure you are doing activities to relax (stress is bad for
health): cooking, reading, yoga, meditation...

------
RMAxe
Just meat, vegetables, eggs, healthy fats, nuts/seeds and fruit.

